# Reptile Full Spectrum UVA/UVB light for tank?



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I was wondering if I can use a reptile light for a few hours a day to help out my plants?

I got a Tropical 25 UVB Fluorescent Bulbs 20 Watt Coil with Dome reflector that came with the Zilla's Deluxe turtle kit. 

It looks like this 









and it has this in it. 









Would this help? If I leave it on for a few hours a day along with my normal lights. Would this kill the beneficial bacteria because of the UVA, UVB? 

My set up is:
Fluval Edge 12 gallon.
2 dwarf pea puffers.
Water Sprite
Hygrophila corymnosa
Crypt spirila , wendit, (sp?)
Seachem Flourite Red 
Seachem Excel - half doses , just to be safe. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Should work perfectly fine.. Wont kill anything.. I use a reptiglo t8 for my 20l shrimp tank with no issues..


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I was wondering if I can use a reptile light for a few hours a day to help out my plants?
> 
> I got a Tropical 25 UVB Fluorescent Bulbs 20 Watt Coil with Dome reflector that came with the Zilla's Deluxe turtle kit.
> 
> ...


What are the benefits you'd expect ?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Not sure, I thought it would be better than my 6500 K lamp 60 watts.

I guess since it's full spectrum and added UVA , UVB, that it will be better than the lamp?

The Zilla company says that it's suppose to mimic sunlight, not sure if that would help.

I got it for free, just wondering if it's useful.

Should I stick with the 6500 K 60 watts desk lamp, or use the 25 watt Tropical bulb?


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

id use the 6500k 60 watt desk lamp. the bulb is supposed to mimic the sun to give ultra violit rays so the reptile can use calcium. plus its a blue color i believe(atleast my reptiglo is), so i dont think itd look all that great.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I just read through a thread about using dome light as a cheap substitute, I guess other people are doing it and having great result.

So is it better to use a higher "watt" bulb than to use a "Full spectrum" bulb? The dome seem to light up more areas in the tank, but my desktop lamp is way more intense with a spotlight effect, though it also lights up the tank.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Usually, the useful light output of any given type of bulb is more of a function of it's wattage (consumed energy) than it's color temperature, as long as it's "white". 

Warm white, soft white, or cool white-- they tend to produce similar PAR numbers, with (I believe) 6500K being a bit more efficient with slightly higher PAR, but not necessarily. 


So yes, wattage is a bit more important than the exact spectrum.

I doubt quite highly that your reptile bulbs add anything specifically useful for plants that they can't get from any other fluorescent light. But there's no harm in using them either.


----------



## desertVet (Jan 11, 2016)

Not going to kill anything and your plants will love it. Shrimp love it too. Just about an hour a day as you don't want too much. If you have an actual heat/uva bulb in there I would take it out as it does nothing but could get your water too hot. It is the UVB you're looking for.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

It will be fine for the plants. I had one in a fixture that I bought and the plants grew well, but I didn't like the colour of the light. I eventually changed to a 6500K since I prefer that colour. However, give it a try. You may like it along with the other lighting you have.


----------



## Onyx165 (Jul 16, 2013)

"Full-spectrum" is just a gimmicky term the reptile companies (zoomed, zilla, exoterra) throw around to get you to buy their $10 fluorescent bulbs over a $1 hardware store version, but its the same thing. UVA is already emitted by fluorescents.

The ones with UVB are somewhat more unique. But I've never come across anything stating UVB was beneficial for plant growth. UV bulbs are inherently more inefficient, and at 20w you'd likely see far less plant growth compared to the 60w 6500k


----------

